# Anonimo Militare Chronomat lemon?



## Tom Drougas (Feb 7, 2008)

I bought my Anonimo Militare Chronomat 3 years ago when it was first released. Loved the large case and dial that fit my very large hands and wrist, and loved its unique crown design. Wore it for 6 months and the movement froze up. Never wore it in water, had an impact, dropped it, just wore it 24/7. My dealer sent it in for repair and it was back in two months working again. One year later from the original freeze up date it stops running again. Back to Anonimo USA for repair and I rely on trusty Breitling, Rolex, Tag Heurer watches that always just kept on ticking like a Timex. Two months later the Anonimo returns running (now 4 months in service over two years). Another year passes and again on the anniversary month of the first freeze up it stops running again! This time it takes 4 months to get it back from Anonimo and upon return to my dealer we find that nothing has changed, it just doesn't run even with manual winding. Bizarre! By this time my dealer has discontinued carrying the Anonimo line because of slow service issues. He gets into the fray personally and I am told the watch has now been sent back to Firenze to have a new movement installed. At this point I have not had use of the watch for 6 months plus the previous 4 months in repair in less than 3 years since I bought it, and I have no idea when it will come back and how long it will work.

Has anyone had such a nightmarish experience with their Anonimo Militare Chronomat or other Anonimo Chronomats? Was this a case of getting the first run of cars off the assembly line that haven't had the bugs worked out? I should know better by now with cars. Anonimo is described as the Ferrari of Italian watches, but it seems more like owning an old 12 cylinder Jaguar...get to know you mechanic very well because you will joined at the hip!

My local dealer's watch repair expert has opened the Militare Chronomat and said the rotated Chronomat function layered on top of the dependable Dubois Depraz 2035 movement was too scary for him to work on, and he gets into every kind of watch imaginable! 

Time will tell, no pun intended, when I get the watch back and whether it will in fact run smoothly with a new movement...

My only other comments about the watch are that the date numerals are really too small and hard to read, and the crown/stem assembly feels wobbly and fragile when the strap is levered up to allow manual winding, time, and date resets.


----------



## tekkno (Jul 11, 2007)

> layered on top of the dependable Dubois Depraz 2035 movement


Says it all really. Your's clearly isn't. It is always bad news that you get one of ANYTHING that gives you a hard time. Clearly this is the case here. The movement is just that, the movement and although used by Anonimo, it isn't fundamentally theirs so really there are two manufacturers, three counting the complications and in my experience, one will blame the other! It is usually the way. 
No, seriously, you will get it sorted but it HAS been away a long time, for the same problem. I cannot speak for the US dealers or service but in the UK the watches have been out there for ten years now and they are starting to come back in for service, this is putting the UK service centre under pressure. I have a watch away at the moment, three weeks to get it seen to - which is great - except it needs a part from the factory in Italy. This means two weeks for this then another two weeks to get it to the front of the que again, so two months isn't unreasonable and that is just for regular service, not fault rectification and warranty claim.
I am sure it will be right though.


----------



## Firenze (Oct 29, 2007)

I think to have an overall assessment we need to compare the performance of Anonimo customer assistance with that of other brands. Casual observations on other forums shows that there are unhappy customers.

In any case, I believe that almost 3 years is a lot of time, too much, to fix a problem. Even if the movement is not in house, the watch is sold under one brand name which means Anonimo has to be ready to make the steps needed to solve issues that might arise, *within a reasonable amount of time*.

I have been told that at the headquarters there has been a recent change in the way they are dealing with customer assistance. Which means they want to improve on that department. Let's see when this will become visible to us, the costumers.

I myself have a piece at the hospital, for a case replacement (or polishing of a ding, if possible). No, I was not the person who damaged the case. Anyhow, it is almost three months now... No news yet, but nothing compared to three years...

Wishing you good luck!


----------



## Tom Drougas (Feb 7, 2008)

tekkno said:


> Says it all really. Your's clearly isn't. It is always bad news that you get one of ANYTHING that gives you a hard time. Clearly this is the case here. The movement is just that, the movement and although used by Anonimo, it isn't fundamentally theirs so really there are two manufacturers, three counting the complications and in my experience, one will blame the other! It is usually the way.
> No, seriously, you will get it sorted but it HAS been away a long time, for the same problem. I cannot speak for the US dealers or service but in the UK the watches have been out there for ten years now and they are starting to come back in for service, this is putting the UK service centre under pressure. I have a watch away at the moment, three weeks to get it seen to - which is great - except it needs a part from the factory in Italy. This means two weeks for this then another two weeks to get it to the front of the que again, so two months isn't unreasonable and that is just for regular service, not fault rectification and warranty claim.
> I am sure it will be right though.


Thanks for you response and experienced perspectives. I've gotten the picture from my dealer that servicing complicated watches can take some time. Having a watch away with others to wear isn't a big issue, just a minor aggravation to not feel a luxury item is reliable. Obviously you have enjoyed the brand owning different Anonimo watches.


----------



## nick9mm (Jan 20, 2008)

Great post! Customer Service has got to STEP UP if they want this brand to succeed. I know I do! That's a gimme. I sure don't want to guess at what I just spent money on. I hope that you are taken care to your satisfaction 100%.
Sorry but I do question months going by. This is not sent by ship. I hope this will be a priority at the high level management meeting. I want to hear the outcome of that too.
Another .02 thrown in this evening.
nick9mm


----------



## Stark (Feb 9, 2006)

*I did not see if Anonimo has been in contact with you....*

has there been a dialog with Anonimo? If not, that would be THE issue.

My militare was gone for Seven Months for a Crown repair, but Francesca emailed me several times to update and apologize for the delays. My watch was held in Customs for three weeks and was about to be returned. She emailed me the details and a letter in Italian and English that I signed and faxed to her. She took it to the customs office to get it released. That is Customer Service!

Yes, the Stem is a bit Wonky...it is always an adventure to pull it out to set the time. I know exactly what you mean.

hang in there....
It will be like getting a New Watch....


----------



## nick9mm (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: I did not see if Anonimo has been in contact with you....*

Why is it not possible to have at least one Authorized Anonimo Service Center per Continent to help even in the matter with Customs delay. Parts along with technical capabilities can't be that hard to come by. This is not a rare movement. The case refinishing should be no problem either. Correct me if I am wrong. If it comes down to selling and not servicing no wonder the price is driven into the ground. I don't want to compare this new watch to to a keeping great time of a 30+ year old watch that has never been opened.

I would like to see this brand displayed in a Guild Member's showcase successfully and gain greater heights in the future than the competition. They are enjoying the gains and prestige. Excuse me but I don't feel out of place wanting this. 
This goes along with other individual interests right down to the golf clubs that not only have a name but, performance that backs it up. Yes like a gun shot it is up to the individual that is pulling the trigger etc... but quality up front does count for some error. 
That is how I see it at this writing. Later may change my mind. 
I have to go lume up the watch for my 10,000 meter desk dive.
If it can't survive that I'm in trouble!

Viewers are welcome to comment. Good Bad or Otherwise
nick9mm


----------



## Firenze (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: I did not see if Anonimo has been in contact with you....*

Again, to be fair, we need to make comparisons in perspective: if you look around you can read of Panerai watches been under servicing for months, and returned with pieces changed without any requests for the customer who made him very upset, since the change was lowering the value of the collectible (although making the piece look newer...).

I am currently in touch with Anonimo Firenze, so I am fine with the waiting. I probably would have liked the same level of attention to come from the local distributor, who, instead, prefers to communicate only when things are finalized. I guess it is a matter of style.


----------



## Tom Drougas (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: I did not see if Anonimo has been in contact with you....*



Firenze said:


> Again, to be fair, we need to make comparisons in perspective: if you look around you can read of Panerai watches been under servicing for months, and returned with pieces changed without any requests for the customer who made him very upset, since the change was lowering the value of the collectible (although making the piece look newer...).
> 
> I am currently in touch with Anonimo Firenze, so I am fine with the waiting. I probably would have liked the same level of attention to come from the local distributor, who, instead, prefers to communicate only when things are finalized. I guess it is a matter of style.


I've really just relied on my dealer to communicate with Anonimo. From reading all the responses it seems like I might want to establish direct communication with someone just for peace of mind that it will be back and running again.


----------



## Tom Drougas (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: I did not see if Anonimo has been in contact with you....*



Firenze said:


> Again, to be fair, we need to make comparisons in perspective: if you look around you can read of Panerai watches been under servicing for months, and returned with pieces changed without any requests for the customer who made him very upset, since the change was lowering the value of the collectible (although making the piece look newer...).
> 
> I am currently in touch with Anonimo Firenze, so I am fine with the waiting. I probably would have liked the same level of attention to come from the local distributor, who, instead, prefers to communicate only when things are finalized. I guess it is a matter of style.


who is the contact in Firenze? email address?


----------



## nick9mm (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: I did not see if Anonimo has been in contact with you....*

Agreed on many accounts my friend to be fair. I want this company to be better and it could already be. Recognition, advertisement, service has got to expand. Not so much the quantity. Point is- many high end do not produce the quantity but command the dollars. This company can too. 
Fair question- I go to the book store and see a great full color page of the Dino Zei with Anonimo at the top heading. Fine but, where are the foundation affordable not so complicated to the main public eye Millemetri for the office or everyday. Not a combat backround when the watch dial is as busy as a Chrismas tree? Put the Militare
on that page and push the comfort, build and legibility to start. 
I'm new but Zulu, Dual and Mean time appeals to a small number compared to the mass. Get the mass to wait like what Harley Davidson does??? Keep the well deserving price up and the guys happily employed with good news and great bonus.
Not going to happen if service and the market declines.
My opinion and thoughts only. This is the only place that anyone may care to read my comments. Surely no one in my circle at work really even cares to even own a watch.
We got cell phones that tell time at the least along with all the goodies that can be had for a simple upgraded dollar amount. Sound familiar?
Style? Customer care/service is what it is. Not a style, your not happy most likely others too. They are not doing well with the line and losing money or money tied up in non-moving pieces. So should they care? You see it all the time. Anonimo should upgrade or move out of that place. One tells one then he tells ten and so on.
I'll tell it like it is, most people don't do well with the truth or want to candy coat it
and make excuses like you for sorry less than par service. If I had connection as you say with Firenze you should be making some positive changes that are needed and that can be helped.
It was a pleasure to reply!
nick9mm
The case of the Pam communication lacked. Could have went elsewhere with research to insure his value is kept. The service made it look new don't worry about the value enjoy it's really not worth that much anyway in the first place. imo


----------



## onlyprecious (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: I did not see if Anonimo has been in contact with you....*

I read with attention all your interesting posts, even if I have a few difficulties with english language.
I Know that Anonimo Firenze Direction had a few problems with Official Anonimo Importer Dealer for America, and especially U.S.A., on Assistance Care; advertising an so on.
For this reason, Anonimo has broken, I remember; the commerce Joint venture and relationship with its first American Partner (I don't know now his name but certainly USA Friends know it well......) and Mr Massacesi was looking to find another Partner for America Import.
About level production, Anonimo is trying to increase its numerical watches production for each year but obviously it wil need a certain period of time for this.
we have to think about many new rising collectors markets such us Russia; Asia; Japan and now also Chinese Market.
Many watches are sold or dealed on those markets now, and also here on Italy it is not usually easy for us to find a few models of Anonimo or Dino Zei and we have to wait a certain period of time!
I will take more info fron Anonimo about USA Assistance and Importing situation and will post as soon as possible for USA forum friends:
Best regards to all,
Giulio onlyprecious


----------



## obie (Feb 9, 2006)

I own a few watches:-d and some are anonimo's. I haven't had to send one in as yet for a standard service. If they keep my watch for 4 months I'm going to be very upset. I sent a martin braun off for repair under warranty. the watch had just plain died. 3 week turnaround time. the watch arrived with a new timing sheet. they had completly dissasembled the movement, reworked it, polished the case and timed it for a week. I now have a very nice martin braun. I would expect that kind of service from anonimo.


----------



## crusz (Nov 22, 2007)

I concur. I certainly would expect that kind of service from anonimo.
So let me get this straight.... I'm hearing 10months in 3yrs. 2 months, 3 months, 7 MONTHS??? Wow!! Is it just me or does anyone else find this alarming??
I hear the Australian service center here is excellent. However what about circumstances where parts are needed from Italy??
I love my Mille, and it's by far my favourite. Still I have never had any of my other watches out for more than a month. No matter what the problem.


----------



## nick9mm (Jan 20, 2008)

This is the time to air it out guys to the people that can make it happen and have voice etc...
With a meeting coming up just looking from the outside in they are going to address many matters of concern and the future unknown to a new comer such as my self. Wish I had more time before this to get some more constructive feedback. 

I did want to mention Dino is at the bottom of the poll. With all the views let's get some more checks on the sheet by owners.

I'll hit you guys up later. Where's that Anonimo80 guy? I would have liked to hear more from that guy. Actually would like to see him become an owner again. The hard customer to please is the most satisfied in the long run. He blew his 18k/ss out wish I caught that deal!!!

Later,
Nick9mm


----------



## Tom Drougas (Feb 7, 2008)

crusz said:


> I concur. I certainly would expect that kind of service from anonimo.
> So let me get this straight.... I'm hearing 10months in 3yrs. 2 months, 3 months, 7 MONTHS??? Wow!! Is it just me or does anyone else find this alarming??
> I hear the Australian service center here is excellent. However what about circumstances where parts are needed from Italy??
> I love my Mille, and it's by far my favourite. Still I have never had any of my other watches out for more than a month. No matter what the problem.


I bought the watch in February 3 years ago and it ran for 6 months, then started losing time rapidly until it stopped. Sent it back for warranty repair and it came back in two months. That seemed acceptable to me. The following August it stops running again. Send it back to Anonimo and it comes back in two months running. Last August it stops running for the third time. I'm dumbfounded by a luxury watch that has run for 10 months only without stopping. I sent it back to Anonimo last August for the third time, it was gone for 4 months, came back and my dealer tested it before giving it back to me and it didn't run at all; it seemed like Anonimo sat on it for four months, did nothing and sent it back. It has now been gone for 6 months, so yes, the total time it has been out for repair has been 10 months in 3 years of ownership. In the US we have lemon laws that would allow a consumer to turn a car back in to the dealer and get a new model, thus the title of my thread! I only own a few automatic watches, a vintage Rolex bubbleback, a Breitling Crosswind Chronometre, and the Anonimo so I don't have much experience with normal repair and service timeframes. It has been very interesting to read the numerous responses in this thread! Thank you all for your inputs.


----------



## Stark (Feb 9, 2006)

*Just a thought and Observation..*

Have you ever wondered Why ....Richemont took an Italian Watch Company, sold off the equipment, left skilled employees and all the other "trappings" of a "Working" company and Move it to Switzerland?

Ever own a Italian Car in someplace Other than Italy? And try to get it serviced with Parts from Italy?

A little Personal experience:

I did a Service Call in Lugano, not in "Italy" but really an Italian Town in Switzerland. This service would have been a hour call in the USA or Switzerland. In Lugano, it ended up being a Four hour Call. But I really enjoyed myself, what with the "Welcome" espresso, lunch, desert and the after meal espresso, the tour of the facility, the espresso and finally to the service call - I love Italy and their Life Viewpoint, as I observed. It seems to me, and perhaps only me, that a lot of Italians Work to Live, not Live to Work. I returned to the USA with a thought from an Italian with regards to an issue. He said to me..."Don't you think that sometimes these things, they just happen?"....

So how does this relate to the Service Issue as 'We" perceive it? Well, when I sent my Militare in, I counted on it being gone a long time. But I also counted on Anonimo contacting me and assisting whenever possible. And they did and it was gone a long time. But like he said....

Just an Observation...
Thanks for the Time.


----------



## Tom Drougas (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Just a thought and Observation..*



Stark said:


> Have you ever wondered Why ....Richemont took an Italian Watch Company, sold off the equipment, left skilled employees and all the other "trappings" of a "Working" company and Move it to Switzerland?
> 
> Ever own a Italian Car in someplace Other than Italy? And try to get it serviced with Parts from Italy?
> 
> ...


joining this forum has been the most fun I've had with my Anonimo watch even while I can't wear it! I'm fortunate to live in a resort town in the mountains where I work to live, so I share that ethos with the Italians. My problem has been to rely on my dealer to communicate status rather than get a direct contact with Anonimo. At the end of the day waiting for a watch to come back home is hardly life or death. In fact, all the passion I am witnessing in the forum responses makes me want to buy another watch to have as a standby while others are in repair! I've had my eye on a Stowa ProDiver while I've been waiting for my Militare Chrono to return.


----------



## Stark (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Just a thought and Observation..*

Tom, the fact that I had other watches to wear? That is probably what kept me "calm" in the long run. That and "Working to Live".... Hang in there, they will Eventually get it Right for you, I am sure of it.

Enjoy!


----------



## Firenze (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: I did not see if Anonimo has been in contact with you....*



Tom Drougas said:


> who is the contact in Firenze? email address?


Tom,
try with

mailinfo at anonimo.com (spaces removed)

It is the main email address at their headquarters (as seen from their homepage). There is also another contact, related to the assistance, but I would rather try with the one above.

Keep us posted.


----------



## nick9mm (Jan 20, 2008)

You Anonimo owners have got to be joking about this service issue???
Willing to lose your new watch for months while your backup is a Rolex Bubble back. What 50 years old and still keeping time, great, keep that one!

Second - who is having so much fun and enjoying this forum that it makes you want to purchase a Stowa instead of an Anonimo? Send that statement to Headquarters.

These owners are retired and having a great time with a hobby that they want to pursue until it goes belly up. Then the actual workers will really have some old equipment to sell on ebay to the next wannabe. Sorry people I don't buy it! 

Buy Italian and live with the exclusiveness of this base Millemetri, that is hardly a hand built Ferrari. Yes the Italian style is foremost. OK Ducati, do you really think that any of the new models will ever top the 916/(Panerai)? Hell no!!! Cheap is what happened, get real that's the way it is.

Only the Italian in Italy that (works to live) tells me he just want to go home. Did someone mention 3 weeks in customs and 6 months to fix a broken stem. There will be hell to pay if that ever starts happens to me.

I did 10 solid hours of reading archives on this forum. To tell you the truth
not really to much. I just love the watch and a couple key posts I will refer to. I am going to visit the Doxa and Pan forum and compare when I have time.

If I have a watch serviced or even the case just opened to let out the Swiss air, I will consider to sell it. I have seen an individual show me the movement of a vintage Sub while eating salted French fries. Sure the salt added was free hey I'll take it, NOT! I want a perfectionist to handle my needs for my particular timepiece. This can't be found say for instance in the whole United States? Look harder and pay up for some service to your current customers. 

Ever hear of Smith and Wesson they have a Performance Center that can do it all. don't have to go outside the company but there are options that equal.

Why can I not have a polished or satin case if I wanted? Can I ask or is it not allowed? Sand blasting is tradition and a makers mark etc...
Say the same for service and turnaround time or is it not cost effective?

Dino's line? How successful is it? 2 votes now that's cost effective to advertise a whole page. It's not because of the sales. Correct me if I am wrong. Got money to burn? Put it in service/quality and the "sign" will pay off instead of a "name"! Anonimo's foundation so they say.

Time for me to sign off until a reply sparks me up and if not I'll sleep on it.
It is time,
nick9mm


----------



## Stark (Feb 9, 2006)

*That was Funny! I appreciate the Positive outlook....*

you can fight the facts, the are what they are. Can you institute change to reflect how you want or believe it should be? Sure you can.... Perhaps The best way? buy something else, surely Anonimo will react to that and change their ways?

Yes, Three weeks in Customs. Did you read the Part where Francesca emailed me, explained the issue w/ an attached letter, in Italian and English, for me to sign and fax to her? She then contacted Customs and took care of it herself. That was nice, wouldn't you agree?

You have read the archived forums, as far back as they go anyway, then you may have read where the "Time for Service" was mentioned, along with other issues. It's 2008, not much has changed on this subject. Odd isn't it?

Life is short, if Anonimo takes Seven months or three weeks to get my watch fixed? Oh well, so be it. Too many other issues for me that have more import - just as though they fix it and keep me informed, but that's just me....

Just for "perspective"? My IWC Aquatimer went back for Warranty repair and a Case/Bracelet refresh five months ago (to The USA Service center). I spoke to the receptionist - Twice - and received her assurance that ALL of the services would be performed. Even gave her my CC # to bill the refresh. It was returned 3 weeks later -The Case/ Bracelet refresh was not done. Imagine that. I called, she apologized, paid for return postage and got it taken care of. I have also had similar Issues with Omega and Zenith Warranty.

That said, I have had Excellent turn around from Anonimo. 1st crown Breakage was repaired in three weeks (repaired by the USA Service center, they had one back then), of course the Case Back was scratched all to hell, but w/o pics of "before" and '"After" ? kind of tough to prove.

I have learned since then. If I demand Serious Service Turn Around? Swiss, period. The Swiss are driven to to get it right, every time, as are the Germans and The Japanese. Doesn't always happen though....

My bottom line on this issue: For me, it's a Watch, it looks Great, Crafted by Hand, for the most part, by a really Small Company in Italy, tells the time and works really well. If it breaks and I want it repaired by that same Small Italian Company, it's going to take a while. Oh well, These things, they just happen...

Sleep Well,


----------



## Watchmeister (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Tom,

Sorry to hear about your watch problems. About a year or so ago, I sent my Millemetri back to Anonimo in Italy for some work. When my watch came back, it was as if they sent me a brand new watch! I have nothing, but accolades for the company and their service. I recomend that you deal directly with Anonimo, Italy. 

Best regards,
Bruce


----------



## Tom Drougas (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks. I followed a suggestion from one of the forum respondents and sent an email to Anonimo in Italy where the watch has been sent. Will be interesting to receive reply. I'm not too worried whether all this will work ok. Most likely will based upon comments like yours. Just kind of strange that the problem of the watch losing time then stopping altogether has been repeated three times. Hopefully when the watch returns it will run dependably like most of the watches owned by members of this forum.


----------



## Tom Drougas (Feb 7, 2008)

Tom Drougas said:


> I bought my Anonimo Militare Chronomat 3 years ago when it was first released. Loved the large case and dial that fit my very large hands and wrist, and loved its unique crown design. Wore it for 6 months and the movement froze up. Never wore it in water, had an impact, dropped it, just wore it 24/7. My dealer sent it in for repair and it was back in two months working again. One year later from the original freeze up date it stops running again. Back to Anonimo USA for repair and I rely on trusty Breitling, Rolex, Tag Heurer watches that always just kept on ticking like a Timex. Two months later the Anonimo returns running (now 4 months in service over two years). Another year passes and again on the anniversary month of the first freeze up it stops running again! This time it takes 4 months to get it back from Anonimo and upon return to my dealer we find that nothing has changed, it just doesn't run even with manual winding. Bizarre! By this time my dealer has discontinued carrying the Anonimo line because of slow service issues. He gets into the fray personally and I am told the watch has now been sent back to Firenze to have a new movement installed. At this point I have not had use of the watch for 6 months plus the previous 4 months in repair in less than 3 years since I bought it, and I have no idea when it will come back and how long it will work.
> 
> Has anyone had such a nightmarish experience with their Anonimo Militare Chronomat or other Anonimo Chronomats? Was this a case of getting the first run of cars off the assembly line that haven't had the bugs worked out? I should know better by now with cars. Anonimo is described as the Ferrari of Italian watches, but it seems more like owning an old 12 cylinder Jaguar...get to know you mechanic very well because you will joined at the hip!
> 
> ...


I sent an email to Anonimo in Italy and received a call today from the President of Anonimo USA. He was very helpful in assuring me customer service and satisfaction is of utmost concern, that my situation was highly unusual, and would have the watch back in good condition shortly. Thanks to all the forum members for your suggestions and comments. Out of curiousity, are there other watch forums that are worth checking out?


----------



## Jonpod (Jan 9, 2008)

That is very reassuring to hear that they have given your situation priority. Keep us posted on the outcome. Thanks. 

Jon


----------



## Watchmeister (Feb 10, 2006)

I knew Anonimo Italy would come through. They're great! :-!


----------



## Escapement1 (Jun 28, 2007)

Honestly all this makes me want to sell my Professionale Crono. I have a low tolerance for long waits and ridiculous lack of customer service. Maybe I'll buy some more Ball watches.:-x


----------



## dardo1 (Dec 1, 2006)

I love ANONIMO and won't give up on them but that's a scary story. I think i would just ask for a portion of my money back and call it a day. But, I have had good luck with my ANONIMOS. But the AD I used to frequent stopped carrying the line because of horrible customer service in USA.


----------



## Tom Drougas (Feb 7, 2008)

ironically, I have thought about buying a Professionale GMT once I get my Militare Crono back. I was contacted and assured by President of Anonimo USA that Mr. Massacesi was personally following up to ensure my watch will run again. It has now been 7 months since I gave it to my one time AD...


----------



## Tom Drougas (Feb 7, 2008)

My AD also stopped carrying the line claiming customer service issues, though I get a different story from Anonimo USA. I've done enough research to believe these timepieces are generally very well built with much pride behind them. Every time I see a Panerai I become a little more pleased to have an Italian watch that is a bit more unique.


----------



## JTSC (Mar 10, 2008)

Quick story - I recently called Anonimo USA at around 6pm EST on a weekday (I thought they would be closed) and Cindy answered. I had a quick question on winding the Firenze Dual Time I just purchased, as the owners manual wasn't as easy to understand as I would have liked. She asked me to hold for a moment and puts Scott, the President of Anonimo USA, on the phone. He happily takes the time to walk me through the process of properly "charging" the movements through winding and then setting the day and date. A very customer friendly experience and one that hopefully reflects the new Anonimo USA ownership (I think the HQ moved from California to Tennessee?) and dedication to their customers. Cool story that makes me feel good about my recent purchase.


----------



## Tom Drougas (Feb 7, 2008)

I also had a helpful conversation with Scott following my email correspondence with Anonimo Firenza. It has been 2 1/2 months since my watch was sent back to Italy for repair, but that doesn't surprise me. Total time off wrist this go around now 6 1/2 months, over a year total time in repair in the three years since I bought it!


----------



## JTSC (Mar 10, 2008)

Does Anonimo USA not have the facilities or staff to repair watches domestically?


----------



## Tom Drougas (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm pretty sure they do, however in my case after having the same problem with the movement three times my AD sent it back insisting a new movement be installed, therefore back to Italy.


----------



## JTSC (Mar 10, 2008)

Tom, is your AD inquiring with Anonimo on your behalf? Seems like a very long time to be without your watch and 3 times is almost inexcusable. I would think the dealer would be your bullhorn. If I can ask, who is your dealer?


----------



## Firenze (Oct 29, 2007)

Based on my experience, it is better to deal directly with Anonimo. My regional distributor (who was taking care of the service) lost my personal contacts and therefore I learned my watch was ready after I inquired personally with Anonimo.


----------



## Tom Drougas (Feb 7, 2008)

Yes, my dealer has sent the watch to Anonimo USA the first two times, during which times I got the watch back in a couple of months, so no big deal. By the third time the watch stopped running he had discontinued carrying the Anonimo line, claiming poor service issues with some other customers as well. But he took care of sending it in last August. After a couple of months I started checking in with him wondering what was up. The watch finally came back from Anonimo USA in early January, and because of the sketchy history with my watch they tested it on the winding machine allowing the watch to sit on idle during the night time hours. After three days it stopped running again and would not run even after manual winding; same symptom as the first two times. At that point I asked him what to do, and he said I should get a new movement placed in the watch by Anonimo, and he sent it back to Anonimo USA who sent it to Italy, where it is now on a restorative vacation.

Interestingly, my communication with Scott M came as a result of guidance from members of this forum.

My dealer is Colin Jensen who is the proprietor of Jensen Stern Joallier in Ketchum, Idaho (Ketchum is part of the Sun Valley, Idaho ski resort area). Colin's grandfather was the first major importer of Patek Phillipe in the USA, and Colin has a pretty decent background in the business. He does a lot of private collector business, carries a number of great watches: Patek Phillipe, JLC, Hublot, Gerald Genta, Ulysse Nardin, Frank Muller, Jorg Schaur, to name a few.

The bottom line with this whole episode is that the longer I wait to get the watch back, the more this becomes a high class problem in view of the issues that are really affecting people on our planet!


----------



## Tom Drougas (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks. Lucky for me, my dealer is a personal friend (still) whose shop is about 50 yards from my office. Now, that is dangerous if one likes watches, you think?


----------



## JTSC (Mar 10, 2008)

Tom, true enough, however customer service in the USA has only become worse as a whole over the years. Just think how easy it would be to improve the brand image, at no cost, by just effectively communicating with one's customers with repeat issues (there can't be that many). Seriously, how hard is it for Scott M to keep tabs on your watch w/the Italian HQ? How much happier would you be if he emailed you once every 2-3 weeks, or even once a month, with an update on the progress. Even if your watch is waiting patiently to be worked on, at least you know someone within the company is looking out for you (especially for a $5K highline watch). It's so simple and so many companies today just fail at it. After all is said and done, would you purchase another Anonimo with the issues you've had? Perhaps yes, if the company worked with you with kid gloves b/c you've had three issues now w/the watch. After all, they need to back their product and earn your trust. You have more patience than I (living in Idaho, I guess it comes w/the territory compared to NYC where I grind my teeth daily). Hang in there. 

I'll tell you an interesting story about a much smaller watch firm - Robert Lighton. I purchased a Lighton Growler about 2 years back. It's a small brand and I really liked the modern architectural design of the bezel of the Growler, a 46mm watch not unlike the Ano in size. Well, I had it about 3 months and the crown suddenly refused to sit. It kept popping out. I called the company USA HQ and was put on with a great technician who took ownership of the issue. She said send it back and they would check it out free of charge and replace the winding stem and anything else causing the problem. 3 weeks later, I get a call from that same technician who said, being that it's right before Christmas, Mr. Lighton would like to know if he can replace your watch with a new identical one because that replacement Soprod part will take a few more weeks to come in. I was blown away. I said sure and the next day it was overnighted to me with a note wishing me well with my new watch. That is world class service. Anyway, perhaps the Anonimo folks read this board.


----------



## Tom Drougas (Feb 7, 2008)

Got my watch back last weekend, is running accurately. Thanks for all observations and suggestions. As a gesture of good will to help soften the inconvenience of the past three years, Anonimo USA had offered to make good deal on another watch. After doing some research, I have become intrigued by the Professionale GMT because of its movement, casework, and durability. Only downside is it is pretty similar to the look of my Militare Chronomat. Any recommendations from Anonimo aficionados?


----------



## Firenze (Oct 29, 2007)

Tom,
glad to know things sorted out well. If I were you I would wait for the new collection to be displayed at Basel fair. Does the good deal promised apply to LE also? 10 different LE are offered to celebrate the 10th anniversary of the company. You might find something that suits your needs! The list (no pics yet) is available at anonimousa.


----------



## Tom Drougas (Feb 7, 2008)

Firenze said:


> Tom,
> glad to know things sorted out well. If I were you I would wait for the new collection to be displayed at Basel fair. Does the good deal promised apply to LE also? 10 different LE are offered to celebrate the 10th anniversary of the company. You might find something that suits your needs! The list (no pics yet) is available at anonimousa.


Like I said in another thread last night, the watch came back to me after 9 months in repair, ultimately going to Anonimo in Firenza and supposedly having a new movement installed. When I started to wear it again in April until last week it ran fast by about a minute every couple of days, so I was constantly resetting the time back to conform with the actual time on my cell phone. Then last week the push button to reset the Chronograph stop watch would not depress. Took it to my AD to check out. He couldn't figure it out and said the watch stopped running again and he couldn't get it started, so he has sent it back to Anonimo again. This watch has been in repair for over a year already in the 3 1/2 years since i bought it.


----------



## Firenze (Oct 29, 2007)

I read it on the other thread, and I think it is about time they replace the piece with a new one. Period.


----------



## Tom Drougas (Feb 7, 2008)

That's my feeling. Scott Moskovitz is responding and copying Masecesi correspondence I have sent. My AD tech guy, who has a lot of experience with Swiss watches, continues to believe the layering of the Chrono movement on top of the basic movement with the crown at 6 just makes for a potential problem. Do you think it would be worth my stepping up to a Professionale GMT to ensure a more dependable movement? I really like wearing the Anonomo, looks right on my giant hand and wrist, and I wear in my sports activity constantly.


----------



## EL_Chingon (Sep 20, 2006)

Tom Drougas said:


> That's my feeling. Scott Moskovitz is responding and copying Masecesi correspondence I have sent. My AD tech guy, who has a lot of experience with Swiss watches, continues to believe the layering of the Chrono movement on top of the basic movement with the crown at 6 just makes for a potential problem. Do you think it would be worth my stepping up to a Professionale GMT to ensure a more dependable movement? I really like wearing the Anonomo, looks right on my giant hand and wrist, and I wear in my sports activity constantly.


WOW!!!! So the chrono is on top of the basic movement, I did not know that. I thought it would be all integrated into one since it is a Chronograph. 

Well, if you feel that you need to move up to a Professionale GMT, go for it.


----------



## Stark (Feb 9, 2006)

*Many Chronograph's are Modules and not integrated...*

but that should not be an issue. Well Tom, after all the time and failures you have had to endure? Perhaps it is time to throw in the towel. I know I stated a while back that sometimes one needs to put it in "Perspective", that the "wait" may be worthwhile but.....

I agree, a "New" watch is what Anonimo should do for you. You have "Earned" more than a "we'll get it fixed again, this time, really"....

Perhaps a Base Militare? no complications at all, just a 6497...

Good Luck!
Ron


----------



## moming (Jul 30, 2008)

Tom Drougas said:


> That's my feeling. Scott Moskovitz is responding and copying Masecesi correspondence I have sent. My AD tech guy, who has a lot of experience with Swiss watches, continues to believe the layering of the Chrono movement on top of the basic movement with the crown at 6 just makes for a potential problem. Do you think it would be worth my stepping up to a Professionale GMT to ensure a more dependable movement? I really like wearing the Anonomo, looks right on my giant hand and wrist, and I wear in my sports activity constantly.


what kind of sports activity? If it is a high shock type activity like golfing or baseball, you may consider not wearing any mechanical watch


----------



## Dave I (May 9, 2008)

Looked in here because my next planned watch would have been an Anonimo, two threads out of the first three I have read have been complaining about customer service and reliability, for a watch that enters at over £1000 for the basic model, this in not acceptable, time to look at another maker methinks.


----------



## Stark (Feb 9, 2006)

*Yes, and one has to wonder how Often that is occurring.*



Dave I said:


> Looked in here because my next planned watch would have been an Anonimo, two threads out of the first three I have read have been complaining about customer service and reliability, for a watch that enters at over £1000 for the basic model, this in not acceptable, time to look at another maker methinks.


If Anonimo does not "Get It" as far as Customer Service, especially in Toms Case, then they have failed. I only own "One" Anonimo because of these on going Customer Service problems. And so it goes...


----------



## Dave I (May 9, 2008)

After my comments above Ive got to admit thatI do like these watches, though maybe a non chrono model may be the way to go, just a bit worried about the customer service, the comments from all the above are from owners, which is alarming to say the least.


----------



## Firenze (Oct 29, 2007)

Tom Drougas said:


> That's my feeling. Scott Moskovitz is responding and copying Masecesi correspondence I have sent. My AD tech guy, who has a lot of experience with Swiss watches, continues to believe the layering of the Chrono movement on top of the basic movement with the crown at 6 just makes for a potential problem. Do you think it would be worth my stepping up to a Professionale GMT to ensure a more dependable movement? I really like wearing the Anonomo, looks right on my giant hand and wrist, and I wear in my sports activity constantly.


As for the movement, it is a standard one, so it cannot be only Anonimo's fault if it is malfunctioning. The customer care part is instead all on Anonimo's shoulders.

I would try with the Professionale, just for a change of luck. I like that line a lot. The Professionale Chrono is gorgeous, but you might want to stay away for this complication for a bit


----------



## sjaakb (Feb 24, 2006)

with 51 responses in a short time, it shows that service issues play quite a big part with us "Anonimoistas" whether to continue owning one or purchasing another one. Reasonable service times and clear pro-active regular communications from the service center on status could stop a lot of grumbling. My service issue was handled as discussed before I sent it in and Ano USA shipped it to Italy. So I felt taken care of. Let's keep each other posted on what else transpires with these issues


----------

